# Removing Boiled Linseed Oil



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

As most of you probably know, once boiled linseed oil has been on a substrate for a while, it turns into a varnish-like substance--except where the sun hits it, then it turns into....well, powder

I have an exterior with a T-111 style siding that has probably been coated at least twice with boiled linseed over the years. Close to the soffits, the linseed is like varnish, down lower, it's powder.

What chemicals would you guys recommend for removing the hardened linseed oil?


Casey


----------



## AFI (Jul 8, 2008)

Easy enough to scrub off with turpentine. Might be best to remove all of it if you can & let it go at that. The turpentine will thin out any residue & what is left will dry eventually & can be buffed somewhat.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

if you don't have other painted or finished areas too close by then i would try a sodium hydroxide based product and then brighten/neutralize


----------

